# beruházás vs. befektetés



## curious-mind

Mi a különbség a beruházás és befektetés szavak között?


----------



## francisgranada

Szerintem ugyanazt jelentik, bár nekem a befektetés kissé általánosabb kifejezésnek tűnik, de nem vagyok üzletember ...


----------



## Zsanna

Én sem vagyok ebben nagyon jártas, de egy kis keresés után jobban meg tudom fogalmazni a különbséget, amit sejtettem:

a* beruházás* _gépek_, _eszközök_ és egyéb (egy_ vállalkozásra vonatkozó_) _beszerzés_ekbe fektetett pénz felhasználását jelenti; ld. beruházási terv, beruházási hitel/kölcsön, beruházási kereslet stb.
a *befektetés* valami _pénz_ összeg elhelyezése abból a célból, hogy "forogjon" (= ne álljon és veszítsen az értékéből) és végső soron valalmi _hasznot_ hozzon (pl. kamatozzon); ld. befektetési számla, befektetési bank, befektetési tanácsadás stb.

Mindkettő lehet_ investment_ angolul.


----------



## pdw

A fentin kívül egy másik lehetséges különbség/nézőpont:
Befektetni jellemzően a már meglévő pénzt szokták, míg a beruházások elsősorban hitelből szoktak történni.
Egy befektetést inkább arra célszerű használni ami pénzből csinál pénzt (pl. bankbetét), míg beruházni egy eszközbe (épület, gép, autó, stb.) szoktak ami később termel majd pénzt.

Jöhet a kamat/hozam kérdés is...


----------



## Zsanna

Szia pdw, üdvözlünk a fórumon!

Egyetértek, kivéve ezt:


pdw said:


> Jöhet a kamat/hozam kérdés is...


Csakis új cím alatt!


----------

